# Hints for removing canula?



## ruthelliot (May 1, 2011)

Hi all, Ben starts on his pump on Tuesday and in preparation I've had to wear it for the last 3 days . I've just taken it off having sponged the sticky bit with warm water and I have to say it was a bit nippy! Ben has no issues with needles of any size but I fear getting the plaster off may well be an issue. I appreciate it has to be pretty sticky to be secure but just wondered if anyone had any tips?


----------



## shiv (May 1, 2011)

Do it like a plaster: just rip it off quick and fast.

There are various products you can get that you spray onto the sticky bit to take the sticky out of it, such as Zoff


----------



## Twitchy (May 1, 2011)

I must admit, when I first got my pump (last sept!) I used to cautiously peel as much of hte plaster up as poss, but since then have come to the same conclusion as Shiv - just rip it off!   I do try & time set changes for after a shower / bath if I'm being organised though...(not usually that organised though!).

Good luck with the pump start, hope it goes smoothly - I'm sure like me Ben will love his pump!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 1, 2011)

Could you soak the sticky in baby oil 1st?


----------



## Sunflowers (May 2, 2011)

ruthelliot said:


> Hi all, Ben starts on his pump on Tuesday and in preparation I've had to wear it for the last 3 days . I've just taken it off having sponged the sticky bit with warm water and I have to say it was a bit nippy! Ben has no issues with needles of any size but I fear getting the plaster off may well be an issue. I appreciate it has to be pretty sticky to be secure but just wondered if anyone had any tips?



Hi Ruth 

I peel all the way round the patch as much as I can, then rip it off. My friend's young daughter has had her pump for over a year now and still uses those Zoff wipes, but I found them really messy! I like Sue's idea of baby oil as I imagine that would have the same effect as the Zoff wipes.

S x


----------



## Alba37 (May 6, 2011)

We use Lift Plus spray. you can get a Free sample here - http://opus-healthcare.co.uk/liftplus.php


----------



## ruthelliot (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the hints. Used the baby oil for the first change and I think it helped a lot but might give the spray a try too. Thanks!


----------



## Adrienne (May 6, 2011)

Yep Lift Plus spray, you can get it on script as well as getting a free trial from the website posted by Alba.    We have used it for four years now.   Unfortunately if your son is anything like my daughter ripping it off is just not an option !   I think Shiv is much braver than my Jessica 

We then use Zoff wipes to clear up the area of sticky stuff and then you need to wipe with wet wipes or wash the zoff and lift plus off.    Then lots of us use Tea Tree cream or oil from health food shop.  Natural antiseptic and helps sooth.

Another great thing for any scaring is Bio Oil.   It is mega expensive but lasts for ever.   Just wipe some over the area of small scars and they seem to make them fade more.


----------



## ruthelliot (May 10, 2011)

Just used the spray for the first time - that stuff is amazing - one very happy wee boy here!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 10, 2011)

ruthelliot said:


> Just used the spray for the first time - that stuff is amazing - one very happy wee boy here!



Fantastic


----------



## Alba37 (May 16, 2011)

Excellent Ruth, so pleased he's happier! x


----------



## Phil65 (May 17, 2011)

I just grip it and rip it!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 17, 2011)

Phil65 said:


> I just grip it and rip it!



Ah Phil, the question is are you 3 years old though?


----------



## Phil65 (May 18, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Ah Phil, the question is are you 3 years old though?



.......Some people say that I am!


----------

